# Wearing hand protection when mixing soil?



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 21, 2009)

Does anybody do this? I was mixing some up today and I sort of felt that using my hands would potentially be bringing harmful bacteria into the soil. Of course, clean hands to begin with would be a benefit!

Does anybody think there's a possible negative effect to the soil and/or plant when using bare hands that might/potentially be contaminated with germs/spores from everyday use? Is this even a concern or is it culpable for plant diseases when the plant finally does grow? 

I think I'll go wash my hands... just to be safe .


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

I wear gloves also prevents slivers...


----------



## zipflip (Dec 22, 2009)

i was seriously considering this but not for fear i'd contaminate my soil.  i mean hey, its dirt, no?  lol  jmo.
 so long as ya wasnt playin ya hands in buckets of toxic chemicals etc.
  but when i mix my mix up i nearly always get so much dirt jammed under my nails it starts seperating my nails form the finger , kinda liek how when ya cut ya nails too dang shourt   OUCH! i hate that feeling.
 then every time i wash my hands or get hands wet my fingernails start stinging and burnin until they heal.
  am i the only one it happens to?
 tell me im not the wierd odd wone here LOL


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 22, 2009)

zip I use a clean cup to scoop dirt I dont mix anything...so my hands arent digging into it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 22, 2009)

I  like  dirt under fingernails   and  I  dont  believe  it  contaminates the  soil:rofl:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 22, 2009)

Haha zip, I've gotten dirt under my fingernails but it has never given me pain like you describe. That must be horrible! 

I've tried to do some research and there appears to be no serious issues regarding bare hands and soil contamination. I guess since I was watching a microbiology video that showed viruses and whatnot, I got a little paranoid about bringing harmful diseases into my soil. The video shows exactly what goes on inside the soil, it's quite interesting. PM me a link if you're interested.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 22, 2009)

why  not  place  a link  here?  some of  us...well  maybe  only  me  dont  have  PM  privladges..but  ya  can  put  link  here  just  change tt/xx


----------



## Mutt (Dec 23, 2009)

With some of the additives like blood and bone meal, vermiculite and perlite dust you should wear a mask also if mixing up a lot.  esp. with vermiculite.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 23, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> why  not  place  a link  here?  some of  us...well  maybe  only  me  dont  have  PM  privladges..but  ya  can  put  link  here  just  change tt/xx



My bad, might as well post a link here publicly. I reccommend watching under the influence of our green plant friend. 

hxxp://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/category/educational/watch/v14259571KmT83JtQ.

Oh and thanks for your input Mutt. Perlite can indeed get a bit dusty. Everytime I mix some of it, there's always a little puff of perlite smoke rising from the pot after pouring in.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 23, 2009)

mental you have what we call OCD

lol

passing germs to plants via hands/soil may indeed happen but i aint changing for my plants they have to accept me as i am

lol

t4


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 23, 2009)

OCD? Is that a bad thing?? Haha, tough love for your plants then huh?


----------



## Tater (Dec 26, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about contaminating the soil but definetly wash your hands after mixing it so you don't contaminate yourself.  **** hands aren't good for you lol.  

Just a quick jab at the people complaining about dirt under their nails, you sure sound like city folk to me, where I grew up if you didn't have dirt under your nails its because you wear a tie to work or you don't play hard enough.  Hahaha


----------



## FUM (Mar 18, 2010)

I smoke cigarettes,Mj and I definitely wash my hands before mixing soil and for sure before i touch any of my plants. Nicotine on your hand can harm tomato plants. I think it just a good idea to be clean around your plants when you can. Clean plants are happy plants. Green blessings


----------

